# Loudoun Castle Theme Park, Ayrshire - Jan. 2011



## BenCooper (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm a family man and it was Sunday afternoon, so of course a trip to a theme park was in order. Though I forgot the kid, and the place closed last year - so double fail 





The theme park opened in the grounds of a 19th Century castle in 1995, and had three roller coasters plus a bunch of other rides. It's location probably did for it, though - it's not especially near anywhere and there's a theme park closer to Glasgow.





This ride had not even been finished:













For the first time ever exploring anywhere, someone was absolutely delighted to see me - this little fella was all on his own, he seemed to have lots of food, but he really wanted a scratch behind the ears.

















There was a pretty lame figure-8 flume ride:









A few years ago, a worker was killed on this ride - a rollercoaster got stuck, and he climbed up to give it a push...


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks a good explore.

Would love to look around something like this.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 31, 2011)

What a great place. I love seeing derelict rides...something really fascinating about them. And the horned beastie is totally gorgeous.


----------



## derelicthunter (Jan 31, 2011)

*wow*

great explore would love to see that someday might have to take a trip up there


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, looks in pretty good nick, despite the harsh winter. I'm in Ayrshire too so it's maybe worth a wee trip, cheers mate


----------



## BenCooper (Jan 31, 2011)

It's actually in excellent nick - most of the rides still have power


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 1, 2011)

oooh, I can sense a bit of... experimentation!  I definitely need to get myself up there soon as before the leckie board gets wind of that!


----------



## Vickyvlr (Feb 1, 2011)

The rides still have power>>>? 
that could be a fun if somewhat risky explore.....


How lovely though... to see it looking like that, and to stand there and think of all the memories that took place there..... the hustle and bustle... a far cry from what it is now...


----------



## mimidaler (Feb 1, 2011)

aww poor little goat! thats terrible to leave him caged in an abandoned theme park. So cruel!


----------



## amarisfionn (Feb 1, 2011)

I really love the look of derelict rides as well .. something strangely eerie about them just left frozen in time! 
Very interested in the words "most of the rides still have power" ..  .. no queues, no screaming kids, no entrance fees and you can take all of your own photos without having to buy them on a poxy keyring .. brilliant! It could only get better for me if it was set in the grounds of an asylum .. then that would be urbex heaven!


----------



## nelly (Feb 1, 2011)

BenCooper said:


> It's actually in excellent nick - most of the rides still have power



Could we not organise a DP day out here? 

I'm first in the queue for those horses!!!

Brilliant photos


----------



## BenCooper (Feb 1, 2011)

You will have to dodge the on-site caretakers, who drive about the place quite a bit. Night-time might work


----------



## King Al (Feb 1, 2011)

Super find and Pics BC Never even heard of this place, I need to do a northern trip asap!!


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 1, 2011)

Good photos there mate.


----------



## projectzip (Feb 3, 2011)

mimidaler said:


> aww poor little goat! thats terrible to leave him caged in an abandoned theme park. So cruel!



The Trex doesn't want to be fed!

He wants to hunt.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome report, cheers!


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 8, 2011)

Didn't realise this place had closed


----------

